# Torque fork nicks?



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

I just rec it in the mail today. When I opened it I saw these two nicks. I really don't want to send it back. Will it be OK to shoot?

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Not seeing anything. Your pic didn't upload.


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

Here it is. Don't know why it didn't upload.









Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

They don't feel very abrasive, but I don't know...

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Sand them down with a small piece of fine grit sandpaper to be safe. I wouldn't worry about them after that. Likely just how it came out of the mold but may affect band life.

After your first couple fork hits, you won't even notice them.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That will fix it. You got a fine frame there. Not only indestructible, it floats.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Bruce has it right. See if you can clip off the little top nick and smooth it with a strip of fine sandpaper wrapped around a small dowel or pencil. A little nail file should work too.


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

brucered said:


> Sand them down with a small piece of fine grit sandpaper to be safe. I wouldn't worry about them after that. Likely just how it came out of the mold but may affect band life.
> 
> After your first couple fork hits, you won't even notice them.


Thanks for the suggestion. I went ahead and lightly sanded the nick at the top of the fork tip and installed the included 2040 Dankung looped tubes. Man, those babies will send 3/8 steel flying like a missile! I'm really loving the frame too! Thank you Simple Shot for a great product. I can't wait to put some flat bands on it soon.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

NattyShotz said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > Sand them down with a small piece of fine grit sandpaper to be safe. I wouldn't worry about them after that. Likely just how it came out of the mold but may affect band life.
> ...


Oh yeah, looped 2040s will send 3/8" down range in a hurry. Happy shooting!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

The Torque is one of my most used frames. It's an amazing shooter, especially given it's low price tag.


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

brucered said:


> The Torque is one of my most used frames. It's an amazing shooter, especially given it's low price tag.


So far, I am very happy with it. Perhaps later this evening or tomorrow I'll try it with flats.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Bruce nailed it. Little sand paper, smooth it out, load her up, and then fire! Excellent slingshot!


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

Flatband said:


> Bruce nailed it. Little sand paper, smooth it out, load her up, and then fire! Excellent slingshot!


It certainly is. I shoot with a pinch grip and the ergonomics on the Torque are perfect for me. I find it is comfortable either way I hold it. I installed flats on it and sent a few shots into an empty soda can. Great little shooter! The Torque is actually my first production frame.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

NattyShotz said:


> Flatband said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce nailed it. Little sand paper, smooth it out, load her up, and then fire! Excellent slingshot!
> ...


Sounds good NattyShotz! Simple shot makes great stuff and they are always working on something new  Enjoy the Torque!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You make nice stuff Mark! I never knew you and Tremoside were one and the same! I just got a green Torque for my friend in work. He gave his other green one that I ordered for him to a friend that freaked over it. I have my black one and love it. Nice designs Bud!


----------

